# Traction compound applicator?



## Jessechop (Oct 8, 2010)

Looking for a place to buy bottles like Sticky Fingers or Zip Grip comes in. The current stuff I am using has the dauber in the cap and makes a huge mess.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I believe sweeps sells the bottles with the aplicater.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

bingo supply stores or stop some old lady goin to chruch on bingo nite lol the dabers r the same thing


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.sweepracingusa.com/
Here is the website. The bottles are in accessories


----------

